# cigarette prices



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok, I know, tis a bad habit... blah, blah, but I just thought I'd mention I bought my usual carton of 200 for the fortnight today and they've gone up by 5 euros, mine have gone up from 23,50€ to 28,50€!!!!! I might have to give up again!! Mind you, theyre still infinately cheaper than the UK.


Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> ok, I know, tis a bad habit... blah, blah, but I just thought I'd mention I bought my usual carton of 200 for the fortnight today and they've gone up by 5 euros, mine have gone up from 23,50€ to 28,50€!!!!! I might have to give up again!! Mind you, theyre still infinately cheaper than the UK.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jo
Its just as well the exchange rate, is up to 1.18 :clap2:
griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pity they weren't at Norwegian prices! 

(....says Steve stumbling down from the moral high-ground!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Hi jo
> Its just as well the exchange rate, is up to 1.18 :clap2:
> griz



Its a hard life griz!! Petrol has shot up over here too, overnight it went up by 10 cents a litre!!!!!! its now 0.95€ a litre

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Pity they weren't at Norwegian prices!
> 
> (....says Steve stumbling down from the moral high-ground!)


Huh!! Brit prices are bad enough Steve!!! I had to start smoking again, I had a crisis that only a ciggie could sort!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its a hard life griz!! Petrol has shot up over here too, overnight it went up by 10 cents a litre!!!!!! its now 0.95€ a litre
> 
> Jo xxx


Still cheaper than u.k
griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Huh!! Brit prices are bad enough Steve!!! I had to start smoking again, I had a crisis that only a ciggie could sort!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


I suppose it could have been a bottle of vodka! 

Hope things are calm now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I suppose it could have been a bottle of vodka!
> 
> Hope things are calm now!


Oh yes, it was a crisis at christmas thats all, but unfortunately there was a packet of ciggies nearby that needed to be smoked and at the time I needed to smoke em!!

I dont do alcohol in crisis Steve, too many alcoholics in my family, not a path I'll ever go down! Socially, I'll have a glass or two of vino, but thats it!!!

How are you? you've been very quiet on here the last week or so?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm fine thanks - just a few things to tidy.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

well over here the filthy things are just 7-8 EUR for 200


petrol went up to from 27cent to 29 cent per litre

but it costs more to produce water


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mayotom said:


> well over here the filthy things are just 7-8 EUR for 200
> 
> 
> petrol went up to from 27cent to 29 cent per litre
> ...


Blimey!!! What's the cost of a litre bottle of water??


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

about 30 cents, 

but the water from mains is not much cheaper, cause its all desalinated from the sea,, the joys of desert life eh,


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Jo ...

dont tell anyone but Im a smelly smoker too! but given we now live in Estepona we whizz over to Gib once a fortnight on a saturday morning and buy ours their - a lot cheaper than even here in Spain ... 

Ive always smoked American brands too (Lucky Strike, Chesterfield etc) and for some reason they are always cheaper anyway than the usual UK brands B&H etc etc ..... Sue xlane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jo ...
> 
> dont tell anyone but Im a smelly smoker too! but given we now live in Estepona we whizz over to Gib once a fortnight on a saturday morning and buy ours their - a lot cheaper than even here in Spain ...
> 
> Ive always smoked American brands too (Lucky Strike, Chesterfield etc) and for some reason they are always cheaper anyway than the usual UK brands B&H etc etc ..... Sue xlane:


Disgusting habit Sue!!! I'm planning a trip to Gib, I've heard they're ridiculously cheap there, so I'll fill the car!! Its only only bad vice :eyebrows:!!!! What's anoying is that I gave up for years and then started again at christmas 

How much are they in the UK these days :eyebrows:?? 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Disgusting habit Sue!!! I'm planning a trip to Gib, I've heard they're ridiculously cheap there, so I'll fill the car!! Its only only bad vice :eyebrows:!!!! What's anoying is that I gave up for years and then started again at christmas
> 
> How much are they in the UK these days :eyebrows:??
> 
> Jo xx


Almost 6 pounds a packet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 1 pack of 20 !!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Goodness you ladies are posh! What, no-one else roll their own here? You can buy filters so they're exactly like normal ciggies. And even cheaper!! Less chemicals (eg. they keep going out if you stop sucking!). I only buy normal packets if I'm going out anywhere, otherwise I'll look like the old dear in the corner, rolling her baccy!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Almost 6 pounds a packet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 1 pack of 20 !!!!



F%[email protected]$&%G HELL!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Goodness you ladies are posh! What, no-one else roll their own here? You can buy filters so they're exactly like normal ciggies. And even cheaper!! Less chemicals (eg. they keep going out if you stop sucking!). I only buy normal packets if I'm going out anywhere, otherwise I'll look like the old dear in the corner, rolling her baccy!!



I'm too old to learn the art of "rolling" tally!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Goodness you ladies are posh! What, no-one else roll their own here? You can buy filters so they're exactly like normal ciggies. And even cheaper!! Less chemicals (eg. they keep going out if you stop sucking!). I only buy normal packets if I'm going out anywhere, otherwise I'll look like the old dear in the corner, rolling her baccy!!


lol ... I tried rolling my own once - and burnt my fingers in the process - and the paper went up in smoke too ! - Id rather pay the extra and stay safe Im too dangerous otherwise ! .... sue x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a bit of clarification. Aren't they really strict on the amount you can take out of Gib, eg, 2000 ciggies:confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Just a bit of clarification. Aren't they really strict on the amount you can take out of Gib, eg, 2000 ciggies:confused2:


There are indeed - 1 carton per person. So we can bring 2 cartons out if me and hubby go together .... but on the occasion he travels over on his own only 1 ...
its 200 not 2000 !!!! lol

Its restricted - but given we are only 25 mins drive it doesnt cause any problems for us - if you have to travel further its can be a pointless journey! unless like me you just like to buy pies from morrisons bakers !!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> There are indeed - 1 carton per person. So we can bring 2 cartons out if me and hubby go together .... but on the occasion he travels over on his own only 1 ...
> its 200 not 2000 !!!! lol
> 
> Its restricted - but given we are only 25 mins drive it doesnt cause any problems for us - if you have to travel further its can be a pointless journey! unless like me you just like to buy pies from morrisons bakers !!!


Lol...I actually put 200 initially then changed it to 2000 cos I thought it couldn't be right!! 

So sorry Jo, no filling up the boot I'm afraid unless you take a coach load with you:eyebrows:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Lol...I actually put 200 initially then changed it to 2000 cos I thought it couldn't be right!!
> 
> So sorry Jo, no filling up the boot I'm afraid unless you take a coach load with you:eyebrows:


mmmmmmmm dont know if I should say this but we have very occasionally bought more - at my OH insistence! but I got so paranoid that I hid them in the freezer box I had in the boot of the car to bring home nice dairy stuff ... but then got even more paranoid that we would get caught with 2 cartons too many that I refused to do it again .... much to his disgust! but Im a law abiding person and a former law enforcement officer so I have standards!! lol !! (well I am most of the time anyway!)


----------

